# Weird problem with 942



## KB14 (Mar 1, 2006)

I have a 942, and the 2nd tuner seems to change channels randomly and create timers on its own. I was wondering if it was due to overheating or something?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

You need to change the address on your TV2 remote, you must have a neighbor's remote controling your set.
Instructions are in your manual.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

For some strange reason I just got the urge to take a walk around my neighborhood while pushing random buttons on my remote.


----------

